# How do they make these signs?



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Anyone out there know how they make these very nice engraved wood signs? They are usually embellished with gold leaf.

I'd like to know how they make those large engraved letters. I don't think they are hand carved, but if done by a router, man, that's one big router bit! Here's some samples:


----------



## nealjr (Sep 11, 2007)

CNC routers. Check out ShopBots web site. Many many links there. I am looking into purchasing one of these machines, I just need to justify the cost.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

They use a CNC router nowadays. It is much easier and cost effective. Plus, repeatability is very easy, if needed.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Darn. Guess I'm going to have to use time, talent and ingenuity!


----------



## Slacker (Apr 7, 2008)

One episode of New Yankee Workshop showed the guy who made Norm's sign by hand using a plunge router. That guy had the touch for sure…


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I made one with a router for my daughter for a restaurant that she was opening up. Went cheap and the MDF didn't hold up too well. The letters were all drawn by hand and hand routed.


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

There are kits for tracing letters and doing signs that hook onto your router.

Otherewise check out www.cnczone.com - these guys build cnc machines for woodworking, and metalworking from scratch. Some nifty designs for the home shop if you want to go that route.


----------



## NY_Rocking_Chairs (Jul 20, 2008)

There are also templates, so far as I know you can only get 2 sizes and 1 font though.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

There are also a bunch of websites of folks describing how they made their own CNC routers, if you're up for that sort of project.


----------



## Harold (Nov 13, 2007)

you can carve them with a chisel if you like….in fact larger letters are quicker for me to carve. for example a clean 3 " letter is quicker than a 1 1/2". Another even quicker hand carved style I like has a brush like texture and is even quicker yet than the more common traditional style and you can do it with two chisels, parting and a 1/4" viener…
when the letters will be painted or gilded, I seal the letter with gesso to close the exposed pores…..keep in mind gilding will show every chisel mark and ridge….


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

Almost always done on CNC equipment these days.


----------

